# Kenpo Books



## kkenpo78 (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Kenpo people,

Do you know where I can get my hands on some good kenpo books?

I really want the Infinite Insights into Kenpo series, but that seems like it is out of print.

Any other kenpo books would be great as well.

I live in Canada, and I do not have a clue where I would find any of these books.


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 13, 2003)

Have you've tried Ebay?  Or martial arts supply places that carry books?  Most supply outlets carry an array of books regarding the different martial arts out there, including Kenpo.

You can try the big book places like Barnes&Noble, or Borders.  Also, I know that the Parker Kenpo studio  in Pasadena carries all or Ed Parker's books he's ever written.  It all depends on what types of Kenpo books you are looking for.  Some are easy to find, and some aren't.  If you think some may be out of print, try going straight to the source, and you may find what you are looking for.


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 13, 2003)

www.monabooks.com

I.


----------



## Seig (Oct 13, 2003)

Contact Dennis Conatser aka Goldendragon.  He has or can get most of the books.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 13, 2003)

Try the source.....

http://shopping.netledger.com/s.nl/c.ACCT124962/sc.2/category.3/.f

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 13, 2003)

Dennis are those manuals for the 24 tech system.

Not that it matters because they are all the same tech's.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _*
> Dennis are those manuals for the 24 tech system.
> *



The ones in the store are for the 24 system.

However, I know that Edmund also has the 16 system also available, you may just need to ask.

:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kkenpo78 _
> *Hi Kenpo people,
> 
> Do you know where I can get my hands on some good kenpo books?
> ...



Mastering Kenpo
The Path to Excellence
written by Skip Hancock


Check the WWW.Kenpo2000.com

or

contact them at    
Skip Hancock
Kenpo 2000
Box 300174
DeBorgia, Montana 59830


----------



## rmcrobertson (Oct 14, 2003)

As far as I know, the best recent book out there is Larry Tatum's reissued, "Confidence: A Child's First Weapon," with redone pictures and rewritten chapters.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *As far as I know, the best recent book out there is Larry Tatum's reissued, "Confidence: A Child's First Weapon," with redone pictures and rewritten chapters. *


Rewritten?


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 20, 2003)

I found several of "infinite insights" available used at Amazon.com.  Also, check EBAY.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *The ones in the store are for the 24 system.
> 
> However, I know that Edmund also has the 16 system also available, you may just need to ask.
> ...



Actually now that I think about it.  Yes I have seen the 16 tech manuals at previous camps I've been too.

Something I will invest in, in the future.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Grimm 226 (Feb 29, 2004)

kkenpo78 said:
			
		

> Hi Kenpo people,
> 
> Do you know where I can get my hands on some good kenpo books?
> 
> ...


Contact Dennis Conatser he has a lot of them in stock


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2004)

Grimm 226 said:
			
		

> Contact Dennis Conatser he has a lot of them in stock



Unfortunately I'm out as well at this point.  I will announce if I get more.
 :asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Mar 2, 2004)

Try, 

www.ryukyu.com

jb


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 2, 2004)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Try,
> 
> www.ryukyu.com
> 
> jb


 Thanks Jason!

 Muchos Grass,
 -Michael


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 3, 2004)

I went over to a friend of mines house this last weekend.  I knew he was a very good martial artist.  Anyway he had a colection of books like I had never seen before.  He was like a Martial Arts Library it was incredible.  The unique thing was 90% of his books were in had back even Ed Parkers books.  I didn't even know that they made those in hard back.  He told me the secret was going to estate sales in martial arts cities like Pasadena, LA and small China Towns.  It was awsome. 


Just a little insight

Rick


----------



## Andrew Evans (Apr 14, 2004)

I've seen advertisements about Lee Bachman's books. They seem to cover a lot of subjects. How would you folks rate these? Thanks!


----------



## rschoon (Apr 14, 2004)

I have also seen them on Amazon.com on occasion


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 28, 2004)

I would like to purchase a copy of Infinite Insights book 4, if anyoen has one to spare...  please IM or email me.


Thanks
David


----------



## Kenpobuff (Feb 15, 2005)

I think I got my Infinite Insights at AWMA on-line.  Not cheap. I saw an ebay post for Inifinite Insight set still in the plastic with an orignial Ed Parker Black Belt Family Tree and another Parker book included.


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 15, 2005)

I have recently completed an e-book titled:

*American Kenpo Mastery*: A Guide For Students and Instructors. 

The book is 122 pages and costs $15 Canadian. 

The book discusses:
- key concepts, principles and theories of American Kenpo 
- the history and evolution of American Kenpo 
- methods of forms/sets training 
- an analytical breakdown of the key movements in the forms/sets 
- the origins of the forms/sets 
- family groups of self-defense techniques 
- master key self-defense techniques 
- sparring strategies against people of various sizes and fighting ability 
- testing procedures and rank advancement 

If any of you are interested, shoot me an email at jamieseabrook3@hotmail.com or check out my website at www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 16, 2005)

As far as book titles, I recomend Mastering Kempo by William Durbin, Koga Ryu Ninjutsu (same auther), and The book of five rings by Miyamoto Musashi (translated by Victor Harris). As for finding some good books, websites like ebay, amazon, barnes & nobles, josephbeth ofcourse, but it doesn't hurt to look for book authers or titles on yahoo or google to find them or a good deal. Also check new/used book stores or antique shops that carry books, you'd be surprised at what you could find.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Dec 16, 2005)

Most of SGM Parker's books (except the Encyclopedia) are now available throuth the on-line store at Kenpo Net (www.kenponet.com I believe), at fairly reasonable prices. Great Christmas gift, eh?

-Garry


----------



## kevin kilroe (Dec 16, 2005)

go to www.lwkarate.com to get the infinite insights books. It is the website of Lee Wedlake Jr.


----------



## Sigung86 (Dec 17, 2005)

Found the "Encylopedia" on a rare booksite for 134.xx american!?:idunno:


----------



## KenpoDave (Dec 18, 2005)

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> Found the "Encylopedia" on a rare booksite for 134.xx american!?:idunno:


 
I would have sold you mine for $133.99!


----------



## Sigung86 (Dec 19, 2005)

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> I would have sold you mine for $133.99!


 
Of course you would Dave! :whip: 

So would this guy, but I bought mine when it first came out, Lo! Those many years ago!    When it finally gets to 136.99, I might sell mine! %-} 

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: 

I was looking to try and help one of my students and I keep an eye on the general Kenpo book market.  I've seen the II1 - 5 going for 100 bucks plus per volume.

Either buyers are really paying those prices for the books, or sellers are eating a lot of storage costs.


----------



## KenpoDave (Dec 19, 2005)

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> Of course you would Dave! :whip:
> 
> So would this guy, but I bought mine when it first came out, Lo! Those many years ago! When it finally gets to 136.99, I might sell mine! %-}
> 
> ...


 
I bought the II set about 10 years ago for a mere $60, all 5 volumes, from Budo Books.  Also got Zen of Kenpo, the Encyclopedia of Kenpo, Secrets of Chinese Karate, 2 of Mitose's books, 2 of LaTourette's books, and Choki Motobu's book.

Get this, I paid $8.95 for Mitose's What is Self Defense, and saw it on e-bay for over $1000 at one point.

Makes me want to write one!


----------

